# Do Not Use Starter Fluid on a 2 Stroke!!



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Had to put this out cuz I've seen 2 threads where this obscure fact was not known. Hate to hear of somebody's motor being trashed real quick cuz they were unaware that starter fluid has no lubricant & can destroy a motor in just a few seconds of run time.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard you CAN use wd 40?


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

The former outboard mechanic, Suzuki & Yahama "factory trained", who told me not to use ether also told me to use WD-40 instead!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if there is a need for starting fluid there is an underlying problem that it wont fix...so why take the chance! havent had a can of that crap in over 20 years!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

What do you normally use ?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> What do you normally use ?


gas in a squirt can if needed but if thats the case i usually rebuild the carbs(be it an outboard,mower,trimmer,etc)


----------

